
How do you monetise your own site? - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com
======
xueyongg
Do you all have any idea to monetise your own site? I've heard of affiliate
marketing but I don't want to sell whatever i do not believe in, or do not
really use. Do let me know what are your thoughts?

I also wonder if you all know how I can go about monetising my blog in
particular as well? I mainly posts about technology and learnings.

------
nicbou
What purchases does your website lead to? If the answer is "none", you will
not make affiliate income.

If you provide really valuable information, you can put it behind a paywall.

Otherwise, you must either rely on display ads or donations, neither of which
are terribly lucrative.

If you want to make money, you have to create value. You have to provide
something that is valuable enough to pay for, or bring someone else valuable
business leads. This is not the case with your website.

